# Hawaii [may] require booster to be fully vaccinated and avoid quarantine



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 17, 2022)

Hawaii may require travelers have COVID booster shot to be 'fully vaccinated'
					

Hawaii may require visitors to the state receive a COVID-19 vaccine booster if they want to skip quarantine.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## DianeG (Jan 17, 2022)

Not announced yet.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 17, 2022)

Article says rule to go into effect January 24.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 17, 2022)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Article says rule to go into effect January 24.


No. Not for travel to Hawaii. 

"Last month, Maui Mayor Michael Victorino revealed booster shots would be required for locals to be considered fully vaccinated. The rule was supposed to go into effect on Jan. 8 but was delayed until Jan. 24 so people have time to schedule booster shots, reported KHON 2."

That's just the rule for Maui locals to eat indoors.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 17, 2022)

Article is dated Jan 17. I read 2 weeks from now or Jan 31.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 17, 2022)

I am assuming if you are already on the island you are okay


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 17, 2022)

Thanks for clarification.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 17, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Article is dated Jan 17. I read 2 weeks from now or Jan 31.



This is old news that is just being picked up by ABC and other national media, but it was first reported in Hawaii last week. Gov Ige's comments were made last week and reported then by the Honolulu Star Advertiser. He was saying they would likely make the change to the definition of fully-vaccinated to include a booster, but no official announcement has been made as far as I have seen, and his implication then was that the implementation date would be no sooner than two weeks after any official announcement to allow time for people to adjust. As I said, I've seen nothing in the Hawaii press that indicates anything official has been announced beyond the Governor's comment on January 10 or 11. As a result, I don't think there is an implementation date that has been set.

Here is a report from last week on what he said from Hawaii News Now, and the ABC report actually linked to this almost week-old story

https://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2022/...afe-travels-program-booster-soon-be-required/


----------



## DianeG (Jan 18, 2022)

Shoddy reporting by ABC, as explained above.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 18, 2022)

DianeG said:


> Shoddy reporting by ABC, as explained above.


And every other Mainland news source. There are the same people that made it should like the entirety of the Big Island was going to explode or sink into the ocean when the last eruption started. 

This statement is simply not accurate:
_"Hawaii will likely require visitors to the state to have received a COVID-19 vaccine booster if they want to skip quarantine."_

Best to trust local news sources for this type of information.

They also make it sound like you won't be able to travel to Hawai`i if you are not vaccinated with a booster. There is absolutely no indication from official sources own Hawai`i that the option to have a pre-test prior to arrival is going to be eliminated.

As of this moment, there has still been no official date for the implementation of the booster requirement.

Lt. Governor Dr. Green has been pushing for this for weeks.


----------



## jacknsara (Jan 18, 2022)

daventrina said:


> And every other Mainland news source. There are the same people that made it should like the entirety of the Big Island was going to explode or sink into the ocean when the last eruption started.
> 
> This statement is simply not accurate:
> _"Hawaii will likely require visitors to the state to have received a COVID-19 vaccine booster if they want to skip quarantine."_
> ...


Not sure the date of this interview, but it was clearly before Dec 31.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 19, 2022)

jacknsara said:


> Not sure the date of this interview, but it was clearly before Dec 31.


It was Dec. 27th 2021


Here is the latest from one of our local news sources. I expect that boosters will be required 2 weeks after they complete these modifications.  As hard as it seems these changes are being pushed , I might guess that boosters may be required as early a 3 weeks from now. Later than I would have liked but still a good thing,


----------



## csodjd (Jan 19, 2022)

I guess by adding a booster requirement for use of vaccines as the method of being exempt from quarantine they hope/expect to reduce the risk of the person needing hospital care in Hawaii. Testing 3 days before is probably the weak link, however. If you are not vaccinated at all you can still come, and with omicron you have a couple days + airport + airplane + airport + Hawaii opportunities to become infected while there and are far MORE likely to need a hospital. Rather than adding booster (or in addition to it) I’d probably have tightened up a lot on those not fully vaccinated. Test closer to flight. Test on arrival. Test 1-2 days after arrival. Something like that.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 19, 2022)

We were on Oahu i early December, took a private island tour. We had interesting conversation with the guide, he was more afraid of unvaccinated locals than the tourists he knew were vaxxed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daventrina (Jan 19, 2022)

csodjd said:


> I guess by adding a booster requirement for use of vaccines as the method of being exempt from quarantine they hope/expect to reduce the risk of the person needing hospital care in Hawaii. Testing 3 days before is probably the weak link, however. If you are not vaccinated at all you can still come, and with omicron you have a couple days + airport + airplane + airport + Hawaii opportunities to become infected while there and are far MORE likely to need a hospital. Rather than adding booster (or in addition to it) I’d probably have tightened up a lot on those not fully vaccinated. Test closer to flight. Test on arrival. Test 1-2 days after arrival. Something like that.


The goal is to keep hospitalizations at a manageable level. Over the summer Hawai`i was about two dozen beds away from having to ration medical care. For a while the Big Island had arrival testing them switched to random percentage testing and then it was eliminated. 

With all of the current testing of residents there isn't the capacity to test 100% of the visitors after arrival. only about 10% of arrivals are unvaccinated. 
So, yes, testing at least a percentage of unvaccinated arrivals would be a good idea.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 19, 2022)

SmithOp said:


> We were on Oahu i early December, took a private island tour. We had interesting conversation with the guide, he was more afraid of unvaccinated locals than the tourists he knew were vaxxed.


Exactly. Visitors are at least either vaccinated or tested. We shop late if able to avoid crowds. Stay away from the beaches on weekends. If locals would stay away from large groups for a while we would be in much better shape. over 6000 new cases yesterday. Big Island reached 2.5% infection rate. So far the hospital capacities are doing ok. The labor force on the other hand is taking quite a hit.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 19, 2022)

daventrina said:


> Exactly. Visitors are at least either vaccinated or tested. We shop late if able to avoid crowds. Stay away from the beaches on weekends. If locals would stay away from large groups for a while we would be in much better shape. over 6000 new cases yesterday. Big Island reached 2.5% infection rate. So far the hospital capacities are doing ok. The labor force on the other hand is taking quite a hit.


I am not now and have never been too convinced that the pre-travel testing option is very effective, even more so now with omicron and it's shorter incubation time. The hospitals are doing okay because a lot of people are vaccinated, many of those that are not are also younger and less likely to be hospitalized, and omicron is less severe in many people. Collectively, that greatly reduces the hospital concerns even with the large number of cases. 

Regarding case counts, it's going to start dropping. Here is the Los Angeles County graph:





Though the 7-day average hasn't dropped much yet, look at the last three days. (We don't have 1-19 data yet.) It shows about a 50% drop. 

And here is NYC: 





Pretty easy to see the rapid drop in cases occurring in NYC, and seemingly in LA also (too early to be sure though).


----------



## daventrina (Jan 20, 2022)

csodjd said:


> I am not now and have never been too convinced that the pre-travel testing option is very effective, even more so now with omicron and it's shorter incubation time. ...


If you look at the data for percentage of arrival case contributions they have remained constant between 3% (delta and earlier and 4% currently. Visitor rates have remained unchanged the entire time at 1%. In any case they remaina small factor with poor resident behavior (community spread - parties and gatherings)  being our biggest problem.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 20, 2022)

daventrina said:


> If you look at the data for percentage of arrival case contributions they have remained constant between 3% (delta and earlier and 4% currently. Visitor rates have remained unchanged the entire time at 1%. In any case they remaina small factor with poor resident behavior (community spread - parties and gatherings)  being our biggest problem.


While not what some want to say, that doesn't appear to be in doubt at all. I suspect a visitor/tourist is a lot more likely to CATCH it in Hawaii than BRING it to Hawaii.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 20, 2022)

csodjd said:


> I suspect a visitor/tourist is a lot more likely to CATCH it in Hawaii than BRING it to Hawaii.


Yep. Or in an airport on the way home. We are fortunate that all or our flights have had no mainland stops. Most everyone is vaccinated and nearly all that aren't are tested (within 72 hours coming home and 10 days going -  hope they didn't catch it here)


----------



## csodjd (Jan 20, 2022)

daventrina said:


> Yep. Or in an airport on the way home. We are fortunate that all or our flights have had no mainland stops. Most everyone is vaccinated and nearly all that aren't are tested (within 72 hours coming home and 10 days going -  hope they didn't catch it here)


I read a piece recently about the "safest" place to sit on a plane. It basically addressed the obvious -- from any given seat, how many others are there within a certain distance from you. Worst was a middle seat on a group of 3, typical economy seating. You have 3 behind you, 3 in front of you, and one on either side. 8 people in close proximity. Best is first or last row of first/business, window seat. Only 3 near you, and they are farther away.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 20, 2022)

csodjd said:


> ... Worst was a middle seat on a group of 3, typical economy seating. ...


Our next few flights are 2 in 2/3 or 2/4/2 premium extra space


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Jan 20, 2022)

Report from known Hawaii traveler just back from Hawaii (getting specific island) who said she only had to have her vax card with her - no testing required.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 20, 2022)

Testing hasn't been required for vaccinated travelers for a long time.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 20, 2022)

daventrina said:


> Our next few flights are 2 in 2/3 or 2/4/2 premium extra space


If on Hawaiian Air, make sure you bring some wired headphones or ear plugs. Or $4. I spent 15 min trying to figure out why WiFi didn't work on my iPad. Turned out they didn't use WiFi, they had the old fashioned screens you'd pull up from between the seats. My Apple Airpods were not much help.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 20, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Testing hasn't been required for vaccinated travelers for a long time.


Months, like 9


----------



## daventrina (Jan 20, 2022)

csodjd said:


> If on Hawaiian Air, make sure you bring some wired headphones or ear plugs. Or $4. I spent 15 min trying to figure out why WiFi didn't work on my iPad. Turned out they didn't use WiFi, they had the old fashioned screens you'd pull up from between the seats. My Apple Airpods were not much help.


Which asircraft? We haven't had that on any of our several. Somewhere we have the 2 plug to 1 adapters from our old Hawaiian ear buds


----------



## csodjd (Jan 21, 2022)

daventrina said:


> Which asircraft? We haven't had that on any of our several. Somewhere we have the 2 plug to 1 adapters from our old Hawaiian ear buds


You know, I didn't pay much attention. We flew back from HNL to LAX on 1/15 on HA in the morning. It was a 2 - 5 - 2 configuration in the extra comfort area. We fly AA most of the time so this caught us by surprise.


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2022)

Not official but this claims a reliable source says it will begin 02-18-22. 









						Starting February 18: Hawaii Safe Travels Booster Requirement + More
					

Hawaii Safe Travel Covid rule changes. Official source reveals target date as Oahu, Maui, Big Island align.



					beatofhawaii.com


----------



## DianeG (Jan 28, 2022)

slip said:


> Not official but this claims a reliable source says it will begin 02-18-22.



Yep, apparently the Honolulu Mayor Rick Blangiardi, said that the unofficially target date was indeed Feb. 18. 
On KHON it was reported that Blangiardi said,: “The overriding recommendation is if you are eligible to get a booster, get a booster. Whether or not we make it part of Safe Access Oahu, tied to Feb. 18, is still something we are evaluating.”


----------



## Nowaker (Jan 29, 2022)

Assuming they do introduce a requirement for a booster, and I don't get it, I'm required to self-quarantine - what exactly does it mean? Is it enforced in any way?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 30, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> Assuming they do introduce a requirement for a booster, and I don't get it, I'm required to self-quarantine - what exactly does it mean? Is it enforced in any way?


You can test if not boosted and yes it is strictly enforced.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 30, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> Assuming they do introduce a requirement for a booster, and I don't get it, I'm required to self-quarantine - what exactly does it mean? Is it enforced in any way?



I don't believe you are allowed to rent a car unless you are exempt from quarantine (through your phone QR code on the Safe Travels Hawaii website) and when you check in to the hotel/timeshare, if you must quarantine, they are required to give you a single use key and you can't leave your room for the entire quarantine period. That used to be 10 days, but they may have cut it to 5. I believe you also have to check-in every day with the state of Hawaii. So yes, it is enforced.


----------



## Nowaker (Jan 30, 2022)

OK, thanks for sharing @Tucsonadventurer @JIMinNC


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 30, 2022)

People have been arrested and Fined for breaking quarantine. It is happening less often because such a large % of the Travelers to Hawaii are Vaxxed and register with the Hawaiian Safe Travel Site. Patti and I Registered about 10 days before our travel 1/18/22. The day before we left Patti discovered the Site had mixed us up and she did not have the Green QR with 2 Green Check Marks. I did. She quickly re-registered. But when we Boarded Alaska the next day she still had a Yellow QR. So Alaska could not give her the Pre-check Wrist Band. She had to check in at the Lihue Airport. They checked her out on the Site and was quickly passed through.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 31, 2022)

JIMinNC said:


> I don't believe you are allowed to rent a car unless you are exempt from quarantine (through your phone QR code on the Safe Travels Hawaii website) and when you check in to the hotel/timeshare, if you must quarantine, they are required to give you a single use key and you can't leave your room for the entire quarantine period. That used to be 10 days, but they may have cut it to 5. I believe you also have to check-in every day with the state of Hawaii. So yes, it is enforced.


Correct


----------



## daventrina (Jan 31, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> People have been arrested and Fined for breaking quarantine. ...


Several folks thought it would be a good idea to show up with a forged passport .... found out it isn't such a good idea. Arrested, fined and sent home


----------



## daventrina (Feb 4, 2022)

The latest from Lt. Gov Dr. Josh Green today ... may not a a booster requirement to enter the state of Hawai`i
Booster requirement change


----------



## pspercy (Feb 5, 2022)

[Deleted - this is not the COVID forum]


----------



## daventrina (Feb 7, 2022)

Latest from Lt. Gov. Dr. Green

Likely no booster 
Safe Travels May end in April


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 7, 2022)

When Rick registered on the app, he said we only needed the two vaccine shots, not the booster.  We had Covid already.  Now we have to either get a booster or a negative Covid test?  We leave next Monday.  The timing on that test will not work well for a Monday flight.


----------



## rudy (Feb 7, 2022)

Thank you for posting video!


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 7, 2022)

Mau'i just cancelled its requirement for a Booster to go to Restaurants and Bars.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Feb 7, 2022)

Maui Stops Booster Requirement, Changes Afoot For Hawaii Travel Rules
					

State silent following Maui about-face on rules affecting Hawaii visitors.



					beatofhawaii.com


----------



## daventrina (Feb 7, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> When Rick registered on the app, he said we only needed the two vaccine shots, not the booster.  We had Covid already.  Now we have to either get a booster or a negative Covid test?  We leave next Monday.  The timing on that test will not work well for a Monday flight.


How long ago did you have COVID? There are special rules and exemptions. There is no booster requirement and it looks like it won't be implemented. Probably need to test. Check the post COVID rules


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 7, 2022)

daventrina said:


> How long ago did you have COVID? There are special rules and exemptions. There is no booster requirement and it looks like it won't be implemented. Probably need to test. Check the post COVID rules


December 22nd.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 7, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> December 22nd.


think that if you arrive within 90 days of you positive test you just need the positive test and a note from your Dr saying you have recovered.

deteils should be here:
https://beatofhawaii.com/hawaii-travel-after-you-recover-from-covid/ 
But check the official website to be sure


----------



## MrockStar (Feb 7, 2022)

It might almost be time to return to Hawaii again.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 7, 2022)

Folks - This ain't the COVID forum - stick to the TRAVEL aspect and stay off your soap box.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 8, 2022)

NM - I should have watched the video first!


----------



## DianeG (Feb 8, 2022)

Ige official announcement today: no booster.








						Ige Says No Covid Booster Shot Needed To Come To Hawaii
					

Gov. David Ige's decision comes as the state's seven-day average number of coronavirus cases plummeted 75%.




					www.civilbeat.org


----------



## csodjd (Feb 9, 2022)

DianeG said:


> Ige official announcement today: no booster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should probably be a new thread, "Hawaii Won't require booster to be fully vaccinated and avoid quarantine."


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 9, 2022)

Great! Now to find out whether SafeTravels is going away and what will be in its place — no quarantine at all, or long lines to check vaccination status of every individual arriving and give them an exemption?


----------



## csodjd (Feb 9, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Great! Now to find out whether SafeTravels is going away and what will be in its place — no quarantine at all, or long lines to check vaccination status of every individual arriving and give them an exemption?


I’d guess that SafeTravels is not going away anytime soon. The sense I get here as I sit in Waikiki is that the changes they are making are -because- of vaccinations, not in spite of them, and ensuring visitors are vaccinated will continue to be a baseline to avoid a 5-day quarantine for an indefinite future. With Hawaii you are talking about perhaps the most cautious/protective state in the Country, and also the one that was most effective in the US at mitigating the non-economic effects of COVID. Expect them to remain that way for a while.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 9, 2022)

csodjd said:


> I’d guess that SafeTravels is not going away anytime soon. The sense I get here as I sit in Waikiki is that the changes they are making are -because- of vaccinations, not in spite of them, and ensuring visitors are vaccinated will continue to be a baseline to avoid a 5-day quarantine for an indefinite future. With Hawaii you are talking about perhaps the most cautious/protective state in the Country, and also the one that was most effective in the US at mitigating the non-economic effects of COVID. Expect them to remain that way for a while.


Yes, I know - but Lt. Gov. Green said in his interview that SafeTravels will likely end in April due to the end of Federal funding for it.  That's why I'm concerned about what the replacement might be to ensure that visitors are vaccinated.  I don't want to book a trip and then have to plan to spend an hour in line to get my vaccination card reviewed!


----------



## Luanne (Feb 9, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Yes, I know - but Lt. Gov. Green said in his interview that SafeTravels will likely end in April due to the end of Federal funding for it.  That's why I'm concerned about what the replacement might be to ensure that visitors are vaccinated.  I don't want to book a trip and then have to plan to spend an hour in line to get my vaccination card reviewed!


Maybe the Lt. Governor knows more than the governor does?  As of yesterday the governor was saying that the program won't end anytime soon.  

This from an article I'll post a link to.  No mention of when any funding might be ending, or what/if will replace it.

"The Department of Health is currently working on criteria and conditions that would allow the state to eventually end Safe Travels Hawaiʻi. Until that time, the state is using ARPA (American Rescue Plan Act) funds to support the program."









						Office of the Governor News Release: Booster shots will not be added  to Safe Travels Hawaiʻi requirements
					

HONOLULU – Gov. David Ige announced that the Safe Travels Hawai‘i program will remain unchanged at this time, and booster shots will not be required for “up-to-date” vaccination status for […]




					governor.hawaii.gov


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 10, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Maybe the Lt. Governor knows more than the governor does?  As of yesterday the governor was saying that the program won't end anytime soon.
> 
> This from an article I'll post a link to.  No mention of when any funding might be ending, or what/if will replace it.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I’m not going to book anything until the “criteria and conditions that would allow the state to eventually end Safe Travels Hawaiʻi” become clearer and allow me to assess the impact on any travel plans.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 10, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Thanks. I’m not going to book anything until the “criteria and conditions that would allow the state to eventually end Safe Travels Hawaiʻi” become clearer and allow me to assess the impact on any travel plans.


We're going in March. We'll just deal with whatever is in place.  We're already vaccinated, boosted, and have our information in Hawaii Safe Travels.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 10, 2022)

Luanne said:


> We're going in March. We'll just deal with whatever is in place.  We're already vaccinated, boosted, and have our information in Hawaii Safe Travels.


We were considering a summer visit, until Lt. Gov. Green said that SafeTravels might sunset in April. So I’ll continue following this forum, for the most up to date information on changes!


----------



## csodjd (Feb 10, 2022)

The latest I’m hearing here is that there are “ongoing discussions” about eliminating all COVID restrictions for travel to Hawaii, and there is talk of trying to do so this spring. The reasoning being the combination of high vaccination rates and a lot of “natural” immunity from recently infected people. That would bring Hawaii in line with pretty much all other states in the US in terms of entry/travel.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 14, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> We were considering a summer visit, until Lt. Gov. Green said that SafeTravels might sunset in April. So I’ll continue following this forum, for the most up to date information on changes!



You can wait to make summer plans but from my experience with timeshare booking you are already too late to book the summer of 2022 in Hawaii.  Summer is one of the peak times since schools are closed so families are free to travel.  If you want to go this summer using timeshares I would try to book something right now.  You can cancel HGVC upto 30 days out without losing anything but the reservation fee.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 14, 2022)

Tamaradarann said:


> You can wait to make summer plans but from my experience with timeshare booking you are already too late to book the summer of 2022 in Hawaii.  Summer is one of the peak times since schools are closed so families are free to travel.  If you want to go this summer using timeshares I would try to book something right now.  You can cancel HGVC upto 30 days out without losing anything but the reservation fee.


Fortunately, this would not be a TS trip! My dad wants us to stay at “fancy” hotels for a few nights here, a few nights there (all at his expense, so hard to turn down). In addition to watching what Hawaii’s restrictions or requirements will be, DH and I are contemplating how much of a nomadic life we want and exactly where we might want to go.


----------



## JIMinNC (Feb 15, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Yes, I know - but Lt. Gov. Green said in his interview that SafeTravels will likely end in April due to the end of Federal funding for it.  That's why I'm concerned about what the replacement might be to ensure that visitors are vaccinated.  I don't want to book a trip and then have to plan to spend an hour in line to get my vaccination card reviewed!





Luanne said:


> This from an article I'll post a link to.  No mention of when any funding might be ending, or what/if will replace it.
> 
> "The Department of Health is currently working on criteria and conditions that would allow the state to eventually end Safe Travels Hawaiʻi. Until that time, the state is using ARPA (American Rescue Plan Act) funds to support the program."



I didn't realize that Safe Travels Hawaii was funded through ARPA, but that would possibly explain what I saw in Maui this past Sunday evening. Our departing flight at Gate 29 was right across from where they do the Safe Travels screening for arriving passengers who are not pre-cleared by their airline before departure. We arrived too early for our flight since our final dinner at Mama's Fish House didn't take as long as we thought it might, so we waited for well over an hour in the waiting area. There were a total of about eight or nine Safe Travels screeners at their desks the entire time, and I quickly noticed they were just chatting with each other (often maskless) or looking at their phones. We only saw them process three incoming passengers in the 60-90 minutes we were waiting there. I suspect some people in state government will do a more critical cost-benefit assessment/staffing analysis once Uncle Sam stops paying the bills.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 16, 2022)

JIMinNC said:


> I suspect some people in state government will do a more critical cost-benefit assessment/staffing analysis once Uncle Sam stops paying the bills.


I guess that depends on whether Hawaii does away with requiring vaccinations in order to escape quarantine. If all those vaccination cards have to be reviewed manually, those screeners (and maybe more) will be needed. That’s why I’m waiting to see what Hawaii does before booking anything.


----------



## JIMinNC (Feb 16, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I guess that depends on whether Hawaii does away with requiring vaccinations in order to escape quarantine. If all those vaccination cards have to be reviewed manually, those screeners (and maybe more) will be needed. That’s why I’m waiting to see what Hawaii does before booking anything.



Remember Safe Travels Hawaii refers to the entire travel screening program, not just the web site. Those screeners in Hawaii are most probably being paid through the Safe Travels Hawaii funding, and it would not surprise me if the state of Hawaii doesn't pay something to the airlines who pre-screen at mainland airports. I can't imagine the airlines are doing that for free. If the LtGov's speculation that Safe Travels could end in April when the funding ends turns out to be reality, I think the entire program probably goes away, not just the online part. I can't imagine the web site costs that much to maintain and would expect that all of those screeners who are being paid to sit at Hawaii airports and kill time reading their phones are the main costs of operating Safe Travels Hawaii. So, if they do opt to sunset Safe Travels Hawaii over funding as the LtGov speculated, then I think the entry restrictions would sunset, as well as the jobs of those screeners.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 16, 2022)

We just stayed at a fancy hotel in Wailea, the AC Marriott.  $1,200 per night + tax, but we used 60,000 points.  It was not my cup of tea.  It was starkly furnished, very contemporary, but the bed was very comfortable.  The toilet is square.  I haven't sat on a square toilet since my days on the farm.  I had to use the outhouse toilet because there were ten of us that week trying to use the one bathroom, and I had to go.  I decided to plan ahead after that trip to the outhouse.  I was never in a hurry to go after that.  




TheHolleys87 said:


> Fortunately, this would not be a TS trip! My dad wants us to stay at “fancy” hotels for a few nights here, a few nights there (all at his expense, so hard to turn down). In addition to watching what Hawaii’s restrictions or requirements will be, DH and I are contemplating how much of a nomadic life we want and exactly where we might want to go.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 16, 2022)

I booked Hawaii and Puerto Vallarta for the same time period knowing I can cancel PV if Hawaii implements stricter covid measures. I was leaning towards canceling Hawaii.

Bill


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 16, 2022)

JIMinNC said:


> Remember Safe Travels Hawaii refers to the entire travel screening program, not just the web site. Those screeners in Hawaii are most probably being paid through the Safe Travels Hawaii funding, and it would not surprise me if the state of Hawaii doesn't pay something to the airlines who pre-screen at mainland airports. I can't imagine the airlines are doing that for free. If the LtGov's speculation that Safe Travels could end in April when the funding ends turns out to be reality, I think the entire program probably goes away, not just the online part. I can't imagine the web site costs that much to maintain and would expect that all of those screeners who are being paid to sit at Hawaii airports and kill time reading their phones are the main costs of operating Safe Travels Hawaii. So, if they do opt to sunset Safe Travels Hawaii over funding as the LtGov speculated, then I think the entry restrictions would sunset, as well as the jobs of those screeners.


Yes, that's my hope - that the entry restrictions sunset, not just the program/website!


----------



## Denise L (Feb 17, 2022)

Green: Most mandates may be lifted soon; county rules should be consistent | Maui Now
					

Lt. Gov. Josh Green told Maui Now in an exclusive interview today that state officials are “hopeful and cautiously optimistic” that most COVID-19 restrictions could be lifted by the end of next month. Maui County Managing Director Sandy Baz, meanwhile, said the Safe Travels program may be...




					mauinow.com
				




This article in Maui Now today talks about how Green says restrictions might end at the end of March.  But nothing is set yet.  They are having discussions.


----------



## lynne (Feb 17, 2022)

Denise L said:


> Green: Most mandates may be lifted soon; county rules should be consistent | Maui Now
> 
> 
> Lt. Gov. Josh Green told Maui Now in an exclusive interview today that state officials are “hopeful and cautiously optimistic” that most COVID-19 restrictions could be lifted by the end of next month. Maui County Managing Director Sandy Baz, meanwhile, said the Safe Travels program may be...
> ...


Green officially announced his run for governor and has not been on the same page as  Ige since the beginning of the pandemic.  I am not sure how this will play out but the funds supporting the safe travels program will run out at the end of March.


----------

